# DRAS Aquariama 2016 April 17th plus coral



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Durham Region Aquarium Society annual auction will be held on April 17th and for the first time in it's 50 year history will include a coral frag expo as well. Numerous vendors and informational groups will be there. Last years auction was 1352 items. Tanks and electronics and tank equipment are NEW only allowed in auction. Tables to rent for $75 for vendors or individuals who wish to sell off used equipment and what ever they have aquarium related. Grab a few friends and rent a table. Pdf available here: http://www.dras.ca/content.php .

Vendors for Aquariama 2016. Sorry about sizing. I am to old for this computer stuff.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Just added:

Jellyfish Direct


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Three weeks to go people. Is anyone interested or planning to make it out?


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

darkangel66n said:


> Three weeks to go people. Is anyone interested or planning to make it out?


I am interested, 75% chance I will be there 
It has been a few years since I have been to Aquariama, 
I am usually away on vacation in April when it was held in the past, 
but I will be around this year, since I went away in January this year 

Looking for Tetras, Barbs, Livebearers, Rainbows, dwarf plecos and Loaches 
Some Anubias plants would be good too


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Raffle items starting to come in. Must be there to claim any prizes. Raffle will be drawn at 3pm. All items will go, so if your number is called and you are not present another number will be called.

Kaotic Aquatics: 30 gal tank, stand, canopy and LED lights

GTAReef: $75 Gift Certificate

Reef Addiction: NYOS Active Carb 1000ml

Fragbox: TBA

Shrimp Fever: TBA

Aquarium Services: TBA

Jellyfish Aquarium: TBA

Much more to come.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Sponsors donations are rolling in. These Items will be in the auction

Northfin Foods: Bags of their Foods

Marten Profishent feeds: Bags of fish food

More to come.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll be coming to spend some $$


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Was there a couple years back, might drop by again this year to check it out.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I might drop by. I've never been to this auction before.


----------



## joepino (Mar 17, 2015)

I'll be dropping by, sounds exciting! Will be my first time also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

If I want to auction items do I need to stay there all day to collect? How does it work? Can a cheque be mailed out or cash be picked up later if I return at the end?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

You may return at end of day or have a check mailed to you. There is a $2 charge to have a check mailed. See PDF at dras.ca or at https://m.facebook.com/home.php?ref=tn_tnmn for full details.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Raffle Prizes so far:
Krakens Cove: Brain Coral and Eco Egg fish Food, 
Shrimp Fever: 2x $25 gift Certificates, 
GTA Reef: $75 gift certificate, 
Reef Addiction: 1000ml NYOS active carbon, 
Jellyfish Direct: magnetic brine shrimp eggs, 
MAST: 1 year membership, 
KAOTIC AQUATICS: 29Gallon Fluval tall tank, stand, canopy and light combo.
Finatics: $75 Gift Certificate 


Tickets will be 5 for $3 or 10 for $5. Draw will be at 3pm and you MUST be present to win.


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

Prizes sound great. Excited about the coral! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is an ATM on site?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

There is but it is not easy to get to. Much better to grab cash beforehand.


----------



## Dewy15 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Auction Thanks*

Thanks to all the hard working members of the Durham Region Aquarium Society. Once again, you folks have put on the best auction in the province!

Great deals for buyers, reasonable fees for sellers!

Much appreciated!


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

There was a decent coral frag selection but not many reef keepers present. I felt bad and bought frags from all 3 vendors.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

cablemike said:


> There was a decent coral frag selection but not many reef keepers present. I felt bad and bought frags from all 3 vendors.


First year jitters. Takes time to build a following. Maybe I will have even more next year.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Well another Aquariama in the books. I hope everyone had a great time. Over 400 people through the doors. That is a huge turnout. Sellers had their way for the first three quarters then it was the buyers turn. All and all I think it went well. First I would like to thank our sponsers and vendors: Martin Mills Profishent, Northfin, Mr. Pet, Finatics, Aquarium Services, Jellyfish Canada, Kaotic Aquatics, GTA REEF, Reef Addiction, Abyss Acrylics, Shrimp Fever, and MAST. Thank you all for helping make the day a great day. All the people that helped out. I have no words to thank you for all you did yesterday. Thank you all each and every one of you. Lastly I would like to thank all those who came out and made the day worth all the effort.
Frank


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

cablemike said:


> There was a decent coral frag selection but not many reef keepers present. I felt bad and bought frags from all 3 vendors.


I was there near the end of the day and all the vendors seemed happy with the turn out they had. Sounded like a successful first attempt. Hopefully it will encourage more for the next one! 

Gotta get Durham on the map!!! The world does exist past pickering!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Congrats Durham 
I had a family commitment and couldn't attend unfortunately but I heard good things !
Looking forward to next time


----------



## pulau (Mar 20, 2011)

mmatt said:


> I was there near the end of the day and all the vendors seemed happy with the turn out they had. Sounded like a successful first attempt. Hopefully it will encourage more for the next one!
> 
> Gotta get Durham on the map!!! The world does exist past pickering!


I was there first thing in the morning. Got a few nice frags from GTA Reef.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

Any idea how long it takes to get the check mailed out for sellers who left early?


----------

